# Split for 6 days a week?



## lachu543 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone train 6x week ( i mean with one day OFF, very often Sunday i think :-D )? If yes, how Your split look like?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 5, 2014)

I should write a much longer and well illustrated response, but I'm lazy right now- that being said...

Your muscle don't work off a calendar nor do they understand days of the week. They do need rest your split should be intuitive and you should get to a point where you're in tune with your body in terms of recovery and output.

I work the muscle that are ready to work and the rest the muscle that need rest, that's my split.


----------



## roadglide83 (Oct 12, 2014)

I use a 6 day split and basically train my week body parts 2× week and all other once week. It looks like this
Mon- shoulders/abs
Tues- arms/calves
Wed-heavy legs
Thur-chest/tric/calves
Fri-back/bid/abs
Sat-light legs/deadlifts


----------



## kshtiji (Oct 22, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Your muscle don't work off a calendar nor do they understand days of the week. They do need rest your split should be intuitive and you should get to a point where you're in tune with your body in terms of recovery and output.


i am quite agree with your point of view.. The point you raised " you should get to a point where you're in terms of recovery and output" i think this point differ from person to person..


----------

